# I Quit Examiner Today



## talien (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi All,

I quit Examiner today. Here's why: http://talienstower.blogspot.com/2015/07/i-quit-examiner-today.html

If you have recommendations as to what my next writing gig should be, please let me know and thanks to all my loyal readers for the past six years!


----------



## darjr (Jul 31, 2015)

Good luck to you man. Please let us know where you land. I'm a fan but I eventually couldn't stand to go to the examiner anymore. I didn't know about your blog, subbing.


----------



## talien (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks! I launched a Patreon to see if that model works better.  I'd rather write for a dedicated group than continue to battle for Internet eyeballs but we'll find out if it's a viable model: http://www.patreon.com/talien.


----------



## Henry (Aug 2, 2015)

I had never even heard of examiner.com before today - sorry I missed it when it was good.  Sorry to hear it, Mike, and good luck!


----------



## J. L. Duncan (Sep 28, 2015)

Henry said:


> I had never even heard of examiner.com before today - sorry I missed it when it was good.  Sorry to hear it, Mike, and good luck!




This is me as well. Now I'm checking into it...

Any advice from the OP?


----------



## MOBAWARS_BoardGame (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm writing stories of heroes.

Any suggestions?


----------

